# Massachusetts clamshell badge lapel pin



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone know where I could get my hands on a lapel pin that is like our clamshell badge that many MA departments use? I have asked around my dept and no one knows where I could get one.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Try;

Police Badges, Custom Badges, Security Badges, Fire Badges, Public Safety Insignia, Thin Blue Line, Badge Wallets & ID Cases

They've had them in the past, not sure if they still have any.


----------

